
Three Ways to Provide (TypeScript) Type Definitions to Open-Source Libraries - Tx3
https://www.triplet.fi/blog/three-ways-to-provide-typescript-type-definitions-to-3rd-party-libraries/
======
b_asdf
Good article. I've read about these options before, but not together, so now
it's much clearer, cheers.

One thing about Definitions from Definitely Typed that is concerning me
........ how do we know that the functions we're seeing in autocomplete
represent all of the available functions of the JS library?

Maybe the library has a brilliant update that we are now going to miss...

